# solved emerge kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting failed

## demiurg

Das Thema treibt mich in die Verzweiflung. Die üblichen Optionen --keep-going; --skip-first lassen die Aktualisierung auch nicht weiterlaufen. Selbst beim downgrade auf den stable KDE Desktop kompiliert kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting-5.80.0-r1 nicht mehr und steckt an der gleichen Stelle fest.

Speicherplatzmangel ist es definitiv nicht. Für Portage ist mit temp im Ram 40 GB reserviert.

aus dem Log FAILED: bin/katehighlightindexer kate selbst ist nicht installiert. Ein emerge kate bringt als erstes Paket die Installation kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting, was also auch nicht hilft.

```

[99/132] : && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -fno-operator-names -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wextra -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wformat-security -Wno-long-long -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Woverloaded-virtual -Werror=return-type -Wvla -Wdate-time -Wsuggest-override -Wlogical-op -fdiagnostics-color=always -pedantic -Wzero-as-null-pointer-constant -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/katehighlightingindexer_autogen/mocs_compilation.cpp.o src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/katehighlightingindexer.cpp.o src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/__/lib/worddelimiters.cpp.o -o bin/katehighlightingindexer  /usr/lib64/libQt5XmlPatterns.so.5.15.2  /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2  /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.15.2 && :

FAILED: bin/katehighlightingindexer

: && /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -fno-operator-names -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wextra -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wformat-security -Wno-long-long -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Woverloaded-virtual -Werror=return-type -Wvla -Wdate-time -Wsuggest-override -Wlogical-op -fdiagnostics-color=always -pedantic -Wzero-as-null-pointer-constant -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/katehighlightingindexer_autogen/mocs_compilation.cpp.o src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/katehighlightingindexer.cpp.o src/indexer/CMakeFiles/katehighlightingindexer.dir/__/lib/worddelimiters.cpp.o -o bin/katehighlightingindexer  /usr/lib64/libQt5XmlPatterns.so.5.15.2  /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2  /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.15.2 && :

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2: undefined reference to `std::__throw_bad_array_new_length()@GLIBCXX_3.4.29'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting-5.82.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j32 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  125:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2510:  Called cmake_src_compile

 *   environment, line  950:  Called cmake_build

 *   environment, line  919:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1561:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 3.0.18 (python 3.8.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.12.2-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.12.2-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_9_5950X_16-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    65856840 total,  60949108 free

KiB Swap:    1023996 total,   1023996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 13 May 2021 10:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2532f59410412d510b9e16ff16e8717c50179c89

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p9::gentoo, 3.8.9_p2::gentoo, 3.9.4_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.51.0-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.18.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.22::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0::gentoo, 11.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j32"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 apng berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus declarative device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gui hwdb iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi kwallet lame lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc linguas_de mad mjpeg mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfsprogs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop smp spell split-usr sql ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sha sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi amdgpu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

emerge -pqv '=kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting-5.82.0::gentoo'

[ebuild     U ] kde-frameworks/syntax-highlighting-5.82.0 [5.81.0] USE="nls -debug -doc -test" 

Das environment File spare ich mir hier mal, kann aber bei Bedarf noch gepostet werden.

LG demiurg

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, teste mal bitte ob ein 

```
emerge -av1 /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2
```

 rebuild hilft.

/Edit,

falls das nicht hilft, dann mache doch bitte mal mit MAKEOPTS="-j1" ein build, und poste dann davon das komplette build.log

----------

## mike155

Hat zwar nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, aber warum verwendest Du bei den CFLAGS "-mtune=native"? Ich hätte eher "-march=native" erwartet? Auf der Wiki-Seite "Safe CFLAGS" wird für Deinen Prozessor sogar "-march=znver2" empfohlen.

----------

## demiurg

[quote="Josef.95"]Hm, teste mal bitte ob ein 

```
emerge -av1 /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2
```

 rebuild hilft.

Josef - das war es   :Surprised: . Bitte, bitte jetzt noch die Erklärung wie Du darauf gekommen bist.

@ mike155 -mtune=native hat seit Anfang an mit allen Prozessoren immer funktioniert. Gcc schaut dann m.M.n. von sich aus was im Compiler geht und ich brauche dann nicht weiter nachdenken, weil das was geht optimal umgesetzt wird. Gcc 11.1.0 hatte ich auch schon probiert, weil Zen 3 besser unterstützt wird. Da gab es aber bei einigen Paketen noch Fehler, so dass ich wieder zu 10.xx zurück bin.

LG

demiurg

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> @ mike155 -mtune=native hat seit Anfang an mit allen Prozessoren immer funktioniert. Gcc schaut dann m.M.n. von sich aus was im Compiler geht und ich brauche dann nicht weiter nachdenken, weil das was geht optimal umgesetzt wird. Gcc 11.1.0 hatte ich auch schon probiert, weil Zen 3 besser unterstützt wird. Da gab es aber bei einigen Paketen noch Fehler, so dass ich wieder zu 10.xx zurück bin. 

 

Das stimmt leider nicht ganz. "-march", "-mtune" und "-mcpu" haben bei unterschiedlichen Prozessor-Familien leider unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.

Bei x86 schaltet "-mtune=native" eben NICHT die Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen für Deinen schönen neuen Ryzen 9 5950X Prozessor ein. 

Stattdessen produziert der GCC Code für einen älteren "x86-64" Prozessor: kein SSE3, kein SSE4, kein AVX, kein AVX2, kein POPCNT, usw.  :Sad: 

Schau es Dir an:

```
gcc -Q --help=target -mtune=native
```

versus

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=native
```

versus

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=znver2
```

----------

## demiurg

Schau es Dir an:

```
gcc -Q --help=target -mtune=native
```

versus

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=native
```

versus

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=znver2
```

[/quote]

Danke für die Aufklärung -march=native ist da echt die bessere Variante.

demiurg

----------

## mike155

Zurück zum ursprünglichen Problem. Wenn Du jetzt auf CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" wechselst, wirst Du vielleicht sowieso ein "emerge -e @world" laufen lassen. Danach sollte das Problem verschwunden sein.

Bei der von Dir erwähnten Option "--keep-going" runzelt sich meine Stirn. Ich verwende diese Option auch gelegentlich, aber nur selten und nur sehr kontrolliert. 

"--keep-going" kann Probleme verursachen. Bei dieser Option werden Pakete mit Fehlern einfach übersprungen - und zusätzlich auch gleich alle davon abhängigen Pakete. Am Ende sieht es so aus, als wäre emerge ohne Fehler durchgelaufen. Aber dem ist nicht so. Und wenn man das ein paar Mal so macht, befindet sich das System in einem Kraut- und Rüben-Zustand. Irgendwann später kann es merkwürdige Probleme geben, wie in Deinem ersten Post beschrieben. Und dann ist es schwierig, die Ursache zu finden und das Problem zu lösen.

Deshalb empfehle ich, "--keep-going" eher nicht zu verwenden. Besser ist es, emerge bei Fehlern stoppen zu lassen, das Problem zu beheben und dann weiterzumachen (z.B. mit "--resume"). Gelegentlich kann "--keep-going" sinnvoll sein. Aber nur, wenn man entweder sehr genau weiß, was man tut - oder wenn man alle ausgefehlerten Pakete hinterher von Hand emerged und dabei auftretende Probleme löst. Zusätzlich muss man sich um die Pakete kümmern, die als Folge der ausgefehlerten Pakete übersprungen wurden - und auch diese von Hand emergen...

----------

## demiurg

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Zurück zum ursprünglichen Problem. Wenn Du jetzt auf CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe" wechselst, wirst Du vielleicht sowieso ein "emerge -e @world" laufen lassen. Danach sollte das Problem verschwunden sein.

 

Ich hatte das rebuild  von josef und ein emerge -uD --newuse world schon laufen lassen. Das ging ohne Fehler durch.

Momentan ist das emerge -e @world bei 365 von 1150  :Smile:  mit -march=native.

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Momentan ist das emerge -e @world bei 365 von 1150  mit -march=native. 

 

Ah, super! Der Ryzen 9 5950X geht bestimmt ab wie eine Rakete. Ich bin schon etwas neidisch!  :Smile: 

Übrigens: Du hast den GCC 10.3 installiert. Das ist gut! Denn Version 3 des GCC 10 hat Unterstützung für die ZEN 3 Prozessoren bekommen (letzte Zeile von https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-10/changes.html).

@demiurg: es würde mich sehr interessieren, was der Unterschied von "-march=native" und "-march=znver3" auf Deinem System ist? Kannst Du bitte die folgenden Befehle ausführen:

```
gcc -Q --help=target -march=native >a

gcc -Q --help=target -march=znver3 >b

diff a b
```

Gibt das diff etwas aus? Wenn ja: was?

----------

## demiurg

Ah, super! Der Ryzen 9 5950X geht bestimmt ab wie eine Rakete. Ich bin schon etwas neidisch!  :Smile: 

libreoffice 15 min, Firefox 10 min  ohne ccache (habe ich mal vor langer Zeit ausprobiert und dann wieder deinstalliert). Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeiten erinnern, wo 1. der Download noch ewig gedauert hat und man froh war, dass es parallel-fetch gab und 2. die dicken Pakete und evtl. ein zeitgleiches KDE-Update irgendwie den Rechner stundenlang blockiert haben. 

Übrigens: Du hast den GCC 10.3 installiert. Das ist gut! Denn Version 3 des GCC 10 hat Unterstützung für die ZEN 3 Prozessoren bekommen (letzte Zeile von https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-10/changes.html).

# gcc -Q --help=target -march=native >a

# gcc -Q --help=target -march=znver3 >b

# diff a b

149c149

<   -mshstk                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mshstk                                     [ausgeschaltet]

Ich hatte mir das nur in zwei Konsolenfenstern nebeneinander flüchtig angeschaut und den einen Unterschied übersehen, weil mit native in der make.conf auch der Eintrag beim Compiler -march=znver3 angelegt wurde. Also genauso wie bei direkten Vorgabe  bei -march=znver3. Diff übersieht das halt nicht. ich interpretiere das jetzt so, bei native ist eine Option mehr eingeschaltet?

The -mshstk option enables shadow stack built-in functions from x86 Control-flow Enforcement Technology (CET). Wozu das auch immer gut sein mag.

demiurg

----------

## mike155

Danke für den diff! Der Unterschied (Shadow Stack) ist minimal.

Jetzt wissen wir, dass "native" bei ZEN 3 Prozessoren und GCC 10.3 prima funktioniert - und auch die ZEN 3 Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen generiert.   :Smile: 

----------

## demiurg

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Danke für den diff! Der Unterschied (Shadow Stack) ist minimal.
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir, dass "native" bei ZEN 3 Prozessoren und GCC 10.3 prima funktioniert - und auch die ZEN 3 Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen generiert.  

 

Zur Ergänzung und Vollständigkeit halber mein Fehlschuss  -march=native im Vergleich zu -mtune=native

# gcc -Q --help=target -mtune=native >c

# diff a c

12c12

<   -mabm                                       [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mabm                                       [ausgeschaltet]

15,16c15,16

<   -madx                                       [eingeschaltet]

<   -maes                                       [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -madx                                       [ausgeschaltet]

>   -maes                                       [ausgeschaltet]

24c24

<   -march=                                     znver3

---

>   -march=                                     x86-64

26,27c26,27

<   -mavx                                       [eingeschaltet]

<   -mavx2                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mavx                                       [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mavx2                                      [ausgeschaltet]

48,49c48,49

<   -mbmi                                       [eingeschaltet]

<   -mbmi2                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mbmi                                       [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mbmi2                                      [ausgeschaltet]

55,57c55,57

<   -mclflushopt                                [eingeschaltet]

<   -mclwb                                      [eingeschaltet]

<   -mclzero                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mclflushopt                                [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mclwb                                      [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mclzero                                    [ausgeschaltet]

61c61

<   -mcx16                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mcx16                                      [ausgeschaltet]

65c65

<   -mf16c                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mf16c                                      [ausgeschaltet]

70c70

<   -mfma                                       [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mfma                                       [ausgeschaltet]

76c76

<   -mfsgsbase                                  [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mfsgsbase                                  [ausgeschaltet]

99c99

<   -mlzcnt                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mlzcnt                                     [ausgeschaltet]

105c105

<   -mmovbe                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mmovbe                                     [ausgeschaltet]

111c111

<   -mmwaitx                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mmwaitx                                    [ausgeschaltet]

117c117

<   -mno-sse4                                   [ausgeschaltet]

---

>   -mno-sse4                                   [eingeschaltet]

123c123

<   -mpclmul                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mpclmul                                    [ausgeschaltet]

126,127c126,127

<   -mpku                                       [eingeschaltet]

<   -mpopcnt                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mpku                                       [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mpopcnt                                    [ausgeschaltet]

132c132

<   -mprfchw                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mprfchw                                    [ausgeschaltet]

135,137c135,137

<   -mrdpid                                     [eingeschaltet]

<   -mrdrnd                                     [eingeschaltet]

<   -mrdseed                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mrdpid                                     [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mrdrnd                                     [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mrdseed                                    [ausgeschaltet]

146c146

<   -msahf                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -msahf                                      [ausgeschaltet]

148,149c148,149

<   -msha                                       [eingeschaltet]

<   -mshstk                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -msha                                       [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mshstk                                     [ausgeschaltet]

155,159c155,159

<   -msse3                                      [eingeschaltet]

<   -msse4                                      [eingeschaltet]

<   -msse4.1                                    [eingeschaltet]

<   -msse4.2                                    [eingeschaltet]

<   -msse4a                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -msse3                                      [ausgeschaltet]

>   -msse4                                      [ausgeschaltet]

>   -msse4.1                                    [ausgeschaltet]

>   -msse4.2                                    [ausgeschaltet]

>   -msse4a                                     [ausgeschaltet]

162c162

<   -mssse3                                     [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mssse3                                     [ausgeschaltet]

177c177

<   -mvaes                                      [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mvaes                                      [ausgeschaltet]

180c180

<   -mvpclmulqdq                                [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mvpclmulqdq                                [ausgeschaltet]

183c183

<   -mwbnoinvd                                  [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mwbnoinvd                                  [ausgeschaltet]

186,189c186,189

<   -mxsave                                     [eingeschaltet]

<   -mxsavec                                    [eingeschaltet]

<   -mxsaveopt                                  [eingeschaltet]

<   -mxsaves                                    [eingeschaltet]

---

>   -mxsave                                     [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mxsavec                                    [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mxsaveopt                                  [ausgeschaltet]

>   -mxsaves                                    [ausgeschaltet]

Soviel dazu

emerge -e world ist gerade durch 03:25 Uhr

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## Josef.95

 *demiurg wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hm, teste mal bitte ob ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av1 /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2
> ```
> ...

 

Das 

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2: undefined reference to `std::__throw_bad_array_new_length()@GLIBCXX_3.4.29'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

 aus dem build.log hatte mich stutzig gemacht.

/edit:  *demiurg wrote:*   

> Gcc 11.1.0 hatte ich auch schon probiert, weil Zen 3 besser unterstützt wird. Da gab es aber bei einigen Paketen noch Fehler, so dass ich wieder zu 10.xx zurück bin. 

  Jo, dieses GCC Downgrade ist wahrscheinlich die Ursache gewesen - siehe dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC#libstdc.2B.2B.so.6:_version_.60GLIBCXX_3.4.15.27_not_found

Viel Spass noch mit deiner Höllenrechenmaschine :)

----------

## demiurg

 *Quote:*   

> Das 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib64/libQt5Network.so.5.15.2: undefined reference to `std::__throw_bad_array_new_length()@GLIBCXX_3.4.29'
> 
> ...

 

Ich hatte da die falschen 50% gegriffen und glibc erfolglos neu gebaut- auch die letzte unstable versucht. Auf die libQt5Network hätte ich nie getippt.

Gruß

demiurg

----------

